

A natural language date and time parser for Common Lisp - zaph0d
http://github.com/chaitanyagupta/chronicity/tree/master

======
mahmud
zaph0d, if you know the author please tell him to put a summary of the project
in cliki, <http://www.cliki.net/chronicity>, that way automatic tools like
asdf-install can see it.

~~~
chaitanya
Hi mahmud,

Thanks for the tip. Chronicity is now asdf-installable.

I hadn't worked with asdf-install in such a long time, that I didn't even
think about making Chronicity asdf-installable. But it was nice to find out
that it actually can be installed with asdf-install.

~~~
mahmud
Very good Chaitanya, welcome aboard yar! :-)

------
andr
<http://php.net/strtotime/>

I don't mean to be a troll, but the fact that a simple function that has been
available in other languages for years is only now making it to CL is a red
flag for people considering learning Lisp.

~~~
mahmud
what the hell? this is not "just coming to lisp", it's something someone wrote
as a personal hack. I upvoted it and commented to encourage more lispers to
post here.

Erik Naggum's essay on the subject is highly referenced and cited by people
developing time and date libraries for other languages and systems:

<http://naggum.no/lugm-time.html>

The premiere text on time and date algorithms IS written in Common Lisp:

[http://www.amazon.com/Calendrical-Calculations-Millennium-
Ed...](http://www.amazon.com/Calendrical-Calculations-Millennium-Edward-
Reingold/dp/0521777526/)

And here is a taste of what's out there;

<http://www.cliki.net/TIMER> <http://www.cliki.net/net-telent-date>
<http://www.cliki.net/local-time> <http://www.cliki.net/Date-Calc>
<http://www.cliki.net/cl-l10n>

